# AIRCRAFT RECOGNITION MANUAL



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 27, 2008)

U.S.ARMY, NAVY AND AIRFORCE. May 1949.

Very interesting!

Enjoy Reading.

Best Regards

Ron


----------

